# Ultra software fan controller



## bigvaL

i've tried this program i dont know how many times , even the newest version

and it does nothing for me at all..


----------



## Waffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigval*
i've tried this program i dont know how many times , even the newest version

and it does nothing for me at all..

same... but it still tells me temps etc.


----------



## thenut

you have to configure it first

that 100 % setting on exit is configurable, you can turn it off quite easily... speedfan is one of the best monitoring programs around, period... one developer and hes managed to do so much

check out his site for bugtracking, etc... you can even let speedfan scan your bus and send him a report... Ive said most of this a billion times... its a great program...


----------

